# Outfeed Cart



## Glidden (Jan 11, 2012)

I found some plans for an outfeed cart at woodsmithshop that I decided would be great for my small basement workshop since space is at a premium. This will help so I don't have to have a second person to help support work that I'm ripping down. I modified the plans and made the cart a little wider than the plans originally called for, adding about 6" to the over width. Aside from using this for outfeed support, I am also planning ot use it for clamp storage, tool storage, and a mobile assembly platform. The drawer on the front will eventually hold all my lathe tools and accessories, and will be a good catchall for tools and projects.

[attachment=997]
[attachment=998]
[attachment=999]


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice. I really like the multifunction aspect, and the woodwork is quite fine!


----------



## CodyS (Jan 12, 2012)

looks great. Should come in very handy!


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks great. Nice looking design and it looks like it would be very useful. Great work.


----------

